# Foal critique



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello all,
Could you please critique this foal? Her owner might be interested in a trade for Maia... thoughts?

Height: to mature to approx 16.1hh
Age: foaled April 2008
Breed: Dutch Warmblood X TB, registered as Canadian Warmblood.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going to assume that his croup is NOT that steep  
Nice shoulder angle, his neck seems to tie in a bit low possibly.
Photos of the sire and dam?


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

The foal is cute, but hard to critique (as you know). Only thing that jumps out at me is steep croup and long pasterns. It would be helpful to see a picture of the parents. If you are trading straight across for your mare, i personally wouldn't do it. ALOT can happen from now until the foal is ready to be backed that could hinder his riding career, and personally if you are looking for a competing horse, I'd stick with that. I think Maia is worth waaay more than this foal.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Sara, but I don't have pictures of dam nor sire .. I'll be asking about that in my next email.

Rocky, thanks for the slap back to reality! I think Maia is worth more as well, but I've always wanted a DWB....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She looks like a baby Maia in the face. Hmmm there has to be some deep psychological reason you are attracted to a foal that looks like the horse you have.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> She looks like a baby Maia in the face. Hmmm there has to be some deep psychological reason you are attracted to a foal that looks like the horse you have.


OOoooh.... spooky. I didn't notice that!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Are you willing to wait a minimum of two years to start this foal? I agree, I'd look elsewhere for a nice horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

palogal said:


> Are you willing to wait a minimum of two years to start this foal? I agree, I'd look elsewhere for a nice horse.


Yes, I know about everything going into raising a foal, I certainly am not going into this blindly 
Thank you for the message though!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

the foal is definitely cute, but just a thought - - what kind of DW could you get if you sold Maia? It might be a good time to capitalize on a slow market -- especially with people "going off to college" and all...


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> the foal is definitely cute, but just a thought - - what kind of DW could you get if you sold Maia? It might be a good time to capitalize on a slow market -- especially with people "going off to college" and all...


totally...Give it a month or so when some of these kiddos realize they can't keep their horse at school and then go shopping.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I really don't think it would be a fair trade personally. Trying to critique a foal is nearly impossible....like said before, they change so much over the next 2 years.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone, thought I'd try


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, if you get frustrated with training a five? year old, then why get a foal? Only to frustrate you more...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Personally, if you get frustrated with training a five? year old, then why get a foal? Only to frustrate you more...


No, I'm quite enjoying it. Sure, I have my moments of frusteration, but that is all my own fault. I am confident enough in my abilities to raise a foal.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's a cute foal.He has correct conformation. He/she has a good shoulder and is quite leggy. I'm not concerned about the long pasterns. I've heard a few times that people who are not very knowledgeable that it's bad in horse conformation as they are more prone to injury. I have yet to see it. I know of 2 horses specifically that are now jumpers that have no issues. Both had long pasterns.

Looks like it should be a tall baby. Have you done the string test? The main thing I'm not impressed with is the size of the joints. The bigger, the more size they will get as they are build to support the weight of the growing foal. He is to skinny for my liking BUT he looks like he is going to be quite tall.

Sure there is a risk that he might injure himself. You run into a much higher risk with full grown horses. Thats part of the horse business regardless of the age.

Hard to say how he will eventually turn out. I've seen some leggy and skinny foals turn out into BIG boned $60,000 horses and seen the opposite end of the scale. 

Foals are the best. There are dozens of reasons why I would choose a foal over something else. The ultimate reward is the first ride you have on them. Nothing can beat a horse you have raised since foalhood.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You're not making it easy to say no, M2G!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:lol: 
In all honest truth JDI, the only reason I would say no to this foal is because of my dedication to my drafts. You will not find a foal that matches 100% what you have always wanted, never. There is no such thing as the perfect foal. 
He has very correct conformation and he has the breeding that YOU really like. Maia is a gorgeous mare but it is part of what you do, flips and sometimes good deals come around. I think making the trade in your situation would be a very fair one and yes I would consider it.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

jdi - i think you should do what you want to do. maybe right now maia is worth more but how much more might this foal be worth with some good training? i think if youre looking at seriously showing then this foal may be the better choice IF he turns out well. have you heard much yet about what his parents did? they may help you figure his potential too. not that you wouldnt have already thought of that i was just thinkin out loud 

i think if you think this foal has some potential then it would be a good swap. as m2g said training your own horse is frustrating yes as it would be for anyone at tines but its also rewarding 

you have bought maia a long way and if you feel you want to take on a new challenge then i say go for it


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought you were looking for something you could actively compete right away...buying a foal will put that off for quite aways. I was looking on equine and saw this add
1.http://equine.com/horses-for-sale/h...earch_id=36f0b73d-83b5-41ec-b420-c4bf856a8f07
She is of similar breed, but is older and has been shown...and she is cheaper!

2. http://equine.com/horses-for-sale/h...h_id=36f0b73d-83b5-41ec-b420-c4bf856a8f07&p=3

I'm sure there are more, i just haven't done the research. I think $5000 for Maia is quite fair, however I would more than likely not pay more than $3000 for that foal.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

rockydq said:


> I thought you were looking for something you could actively compete right away...buying a foal will put that off for quite aways. I was looking on equine and saw this add
> 1.http://equine.com/horses-for-sale/h...earch_id=36f0b73d-83b5-41ec-b420-c4bf856a8f07
> She is of similar breed, but is older and has been shown...and she is cheaper!
> 
> ...


Wow that first mare is amazing... I emailed her owners... guess she's to be a broodmare only, no riding due to an injury... that's why her price is so low.
As for the second mare, she's nice, but I don't like her back.
You are MORE than welcome to keep shopping for me though, you have a great eye!


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah I will gladly keep looking...are you aware they price that filly at 1500? That is waaay less than what I would expect for maia is she were mine ...
http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-91109-brf-wb.htm


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

long cannon bones, unstable and likely for injuries


----------

